# Best Route to Cornwall



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I will be traveling to Port Kerris (Near Goonhilly downs) for a diving weekend, on 25th June.

Its been years since I last did this journey, which is the best route, is it go through Plymouth and over the bridge and into cornwall, or on the A30 over the top of bodmin.

Steve


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I would go on the A30 - personally I just find it a more interesting road!

Mark


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Most definitely go via the A30 after you've passed Exeter. That tedious section through Indian Queens has now given way to a stretch of motorway.

Ian


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*going down to cornwall*

Steve there's a nice Fish -chip shop opposite a car park on the left as you are nearly into the centre of Okehampton.

Les.


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Yes definitely recommend the A30 route. Much less up and down than the A38. The extended dual carriageway through Innis Downs and on to Indian Queens has removed the biggest bottleneck. The one bit of single carriageway a little before Innis Downs (turn to St Austell) can still be slow on a peak day.

Tim


----------



## Pat101 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi , I would think you would be fine with either routes traffic wise on these dates. Just watch your mirrors on the last stretch, driving down here can be a bit gun-hoe at times.

Have a good trip Pat.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies, looks like its the A38 then.

Pat, I am sure your all good drivers down there, and you can't be any worse than the Parisienns around the Arc de Triumph.

Steve


----------

